# Need help with possible overclocking issue.



## Ellisar Atra (Aug 29, 2014)

I bought a computer from a friend about a year ago and it's always been quirky. If I use the wrong devices in the wrong USB ports it will fail to boot or crash, half of the USB ports don't work at all, and it's fans seem to have some issues staying on. Sometimes when I turned it off it would make me wrestle with it a little to get it back on... well wrestle or sweet talk. Anyhow, this was all stuff I could deal with. Just didn't use the buggy USB ports and so on. This latest issue, however, has me at a loss... I tried to turn it on and it gives me this message.

"A7388AMS V1.6 042308.
AMD Athlon (tm) 64 x2 dual core processor 5000+
Memory Frequency for DDr2 = 533 MHz (single channel)
1 AMD North Bridge, rev 62
(This is in white)

Warning!!! The previous performance of overclocking is failed, and the system is restored to the defaults setting.
Press any key except "DEL" to enter SETUP...
(The above is a big red letter warning, then bellow it in white it says)

Press DEL key to enter Setup Menu, F11 to enter Boot Menu."

I never overclocked my processor, don't know how. Wasn't told it was overclocked. It used to be a lot faster than it is now but it has been slowing down lately though honestly I think that was more due to software. This latest problem only came after I installed the latest Windows 7 update, ever since then I've been unable to get it past this message. If I press DEL or F11 or any other key nothing happens, it just stays at this message. Is this able to be repaired? If so, how do I do it? Or would it be easier / cheaper to just use a new mother board / processor?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

if you have never overclocked and it is saying the previous overclock has been reset this could be a sign the cmos battery is failing or that your motherboard is failing.

Check your RAM is running at its rated speed (the speed is written on the RAM)

Please go into your BIOS and find the set BIOS to optimized defaults option and select it and save then exit and see if that helps.

One way to test if a motherboard is failing is that if your system has a speaker i.e it beeps when you turn it on is to remove the RAM and power on. If you do not hear a series of beeps to say there is no RAM installed then the motherboard is knackered.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

> If you do not hear a series of beeps to say there is no RAM installed then the motherboard is knackered.


Though this is basically true, it is not difinitive. This is really only useful in troubleshooting a dead PC.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

No RAM and no beeps indicates a Mobo problem but not necessarily a failed Mobo.
Try clearing the CMOS.


----------



## jaggerwild (May 21, 2007)

As stated if you have a extra mother board, swap out the battery. See if the condition improves...........


----------

